
McCarthy leads GOP charge against Silicon Valley - rhapsodic
http://thehill.com/homenews/house/404642-mccarthy-leads-gop-charge-against-silicon-valley#.W41kDP-75FA.twitter
======
api
Looks like someone grafted half a headline from the 1950s onto a modern one.

